# Travel Talk > The Travelers Conscience >  Green travel/hotels

## Traveler

We all need to do our bit to help the environment, from using low energy light bulbs, insulating your home or even walking short distances instead of using the car. The list is endless but when do we really think about the environment when going on holiday. I’m not a scientist or an activist, just a normal person who does their bit to help the environment. I realise that to fight climate change we need to make the right choices but at the same time without the need to sacrifice lifestyle or comfort.  
I came across a website I would like to share with you. They compare hotels as well as car and motorcycle insurance. The car/motorcycle insurance is for UK users only but there hotel comparison service can be used by any user from around the world. If you go to the web site this will take you directly to the hotels page. 


Up until know I really didn’t consider the CO2 emissions hotels create. Apparently every day you stay at a hotel the average room creates around 30kg of CO2. There are hotels out there that are reducing their CO2 emissions by implementing changes in the way they operate but you are still going to get those unavoidable co2 emissions. 
This is where the website mentioned above really makes the difference. For every hotel search you conduct the website will offset 65% of your hotel rooms co2 for FREE. They do this by investing 50% of the revenue they receive into carbon reduction projects from around the world. I think this is a great idea which allows me to minimise my co2 emissions when I travel.

----------


## hotelmymood

Many homeowners have taken the truck series, and then had converted to custom design needs.

----------


## jeckvilson

This is where the website mentioned above really makes the difference. For every hotel search you conduct the website will offset 65% of your hotel rooms co2 for FREE. They do this by investing 50% of the revenue they receive into carbon reduction projects from around the world. I think this is a great idea which allows me to minimise my co2 emissions when I travel.

----------


## John3431

[B][I]
*DO YOU LOVE TRAVELING?
*
Discover how you can have the vacation of your dreams.
These are beautiful, 3, 4 and 5 star resort properties with
all the luxuries and amenities you can imagine. 
High-end resorts with gorgeous bedrooms, big living rooms,
full kitchens, and spacious balconies overlooking the ocean. 
extraordinaryresorts dot com

----------


## LuizzeOliveira

There are number of travel places around the world where we can get entertainment after visiting those places. Here I get very useful description about green hotels with amazing features and facility for tourist.

----------


## winstonsalem

Green or eco-friendly hotels have become a reality, proving environmentally conscious travelers with an entirely new option to consider when they are looking for a room in hotels. Eco-friendly hotels make calculated decisions with every item they select to represent their brands.

----------


## davidsmith36

We as a whole need to do our bit to help nature, from utilizing low vitality lights, protecting your home or notwithstanding strolling short separations as opposed to utilizing the auto. The rundown is interminable however when do we truly consider the earth while going on vacation. I'm not a researcher or a lobbyist, only a typical individual who does their bit to help nature. I understand that to battle environmental change we have to settle on the right options yet in the meantime without the need to give up way of life or solace. 
I went over a site I might want to impart to you. They think about inns and auto and bike protection. The auto/cruiser protection is for UK clients just however there lodging correlation administration can be utilized by any client from around the globe. On the off chance that you go to the site this will take you straightforwardly to the inns page.

----------


## sankalppatil732

I also think this is a great idea which allows me to minimise my co2 emissions when I travel.

----------


## Adamjones

Exploring the Real Risks and how We Can Avoid Them Michael C.The emissions reductions resulting from a greenhouse gas reduction project result in a real action to reduce organizational and individual contributions to global warming.

----------


## Jennyrose

Yes, it's really important to think about eco-friendly ways to travel  :Smile:

----------


## HokuAppsKarl

Number of green travel hotels


Enterprise mobile app development platform | Mobile application designer

----------


## Sarahjohn

I read a lot about Green travel/hotels. It is the best one.

----------

